# Help do we move from the uae to nz-so confused!



## Lyndsey_Livings (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I'm new (from the UK now in Abu Dhabi, UAE) and any help is much appreciated! My husband is an engineer and I am a primary school teacher. My work is busy but not anything like my husband who works 60 plus hours a week and every other weekend. His health is suffering so we have to make changes. I love Abu Dhabi, the pools, sun and nice hotelslfood etc, I do however miss the green. So what we need to do is decide should we try to move to New Zealand or not???? HELP!!! :juggle:
I'm trying to be positive but I'm really worried that we will move and then I will really not like the cold and that we will have no money to live off, we don't want to be scrimping and saving. I know we won't go out as much as here, but I would like to still be able to go out a few times a month and afford to buy wine to go with healthy home cooked meals.  Go on one main holiday once a year and a few mini breaks in between (maybe around NZ)
If my husband (aged 31) does get this job in Christchurch he would get around 120 NZ dollars, I (aged 28) may or may not work depending on the job situation. He has a degree in Civil Engineering, is now studying for his Masters, has 10 years work experience (UK and Abu Dhabi, UAE), I have a degree in Early Childhood and Curriculum Studies, a Post Grad Cert in Education, 1 year teaching in England and 4 years in Abu Dhabi, Middle East. 
So I'm just wondering from other ex pats based on the info I have given do you think the cold is going to be to much?? the standard of houses???the salary (will we live and still be able to go out)???? I really would like this to be a positive experience but I don't want to make the wrong move. Is it really a better quality of life, less work hours? More family time?? Do the pros outweigh the cons???
Any help at all will be greatly appreciated, thank you so much.
Lyndsey (a very confused newly married, teacher, trying to improve our quality of life, more time together to have a family)


----------



## ancy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Depends on what u want*

If u really love nature, move to NZ.

However given where you are from and the openly racist society here (in your favor), you probably won't be making more money relative to the standard of living anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Lyndsey_Livings (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to reply, appreciate it, I don't want us to make more money (although that would be nice) I just want us to be able to go out for dinner a few times amonth, eat healthy food, one yearly holiday and a few around NZ in between, and of course a slower pace of life, i.e I don't want it to be that we have no money so we are not able to do the above and are virtually house bound. Thanks again for your reply.
If there is anyone else, especially living in NZ, who could give us some idea how far the salry would go, then we would much appreciate it, thanks,
Lyndsey


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Lyndsey,

Firstly welcome to the forum.

I take it you mean your husband's has been offered a annual salary of $120,000?

I would imagine you could do all of the things you mentioned on a salary like that.

Many families live on less.

To get a better idea of what your housing expenses would be look at the Real estate section on http://www.trademe.co.nz/ they list property listings both for rent & for sale that would give you a better idea.

If you look at Inland Revenue - Te Tari Taake you can work out the income tax.

Other couples could give you a better idea.

As for climate Christchurch is not cold year round it has lovely hot summers & cold winter but it does have 4 seasons.
NZ certainly is green & totally different to where you are living now.

Christchurch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia This has weather data as well as other information about Christchurch.

You are both young why not give it a try, because no matter what advice others give you, at the end of the day you might love it, you may hate it.


----------



## Lyndsey_Livings (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank so much for the reply, really helps and to answer your question that would be my Husbands salary this would then increase if I got a job teaching, thnaks agin, this is a life changing move, Lyndsey


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ancy123 said:


> If u really love nature, move to NZ.
> 
> However given where you are from and the openly racist society here (in your favor), you probably won't be making more money relative to the standard of living anywhere else in the world.


I'm sorry that you've found it to be racist here Ancy. I've been living in Auckland, and I will say that when compared with London, generally we've seen the opposite. It's a very multicultural mix here, and everyone gets along very well. In my work we are certainly a mixed bunch!


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> I'm sorry that you've found it to be racist here Ancy. I've been living in Auckland, and I will say that when compared with London, generally we've seen the opposite. It's a very multicultural mix here, and everyone gets along very well. In my work we are certainly a mixed bunch!


I think Ancy may have been talking about UAE in terms of his racism comment seeing as how that's where he lives and he said 'here'.


----------

